# The Emperor



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

What is the Imperium going to do when they run out of psykers to keep him "alive"? And why does he even need them to stay in a half life half death kind of state? Is anyone even trying to find a way to revive him, if he can be revived?


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

not sure about if they will run out due to the vastness of imperium and trillions and trillions of humans in the galaxy which a untold number will be used to fuel the astronomican.

you see i said fuel the astronomican because some fluff i read seems to indicate that the emperor and malcador seemed to use psykers to fuel it in the early days of the crusade but the emperor wasnt keen and took to doing it himself while back on terra in his dungeon.

so it gets me thinking that all these psykers are fueling it and not the emperor like the imperium wants everyone to think. no one knows about what happens to the cargo of the blackships so this indicates a reason for the deception. maybe the emperor is dead and the inquistion are keeping the truth from everyone to keep order in the imperium.

make of it what you will but thats what i think may be happening


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

if the emperors already dead, does that mean theres a possibility he has already revived?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd think it'd be highly unlikely they'd run out, considering there will always be a new one born on over a million worlds....so mathematically, no.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Star child man. The old man has to die sometime and when he does, people will stop calling me crazy.
For those of you who dont know about the cult of the star child:
The emporer is a shaman right? Yes an ubershaman, but my point is that the fact that he is being kept barely alive meens that he cant rencarnate witch would be infinately preferable, so why dont the stupid custode just put a bolt round thru his head is what I want to know?! Lets see the guy come back at full strength!!!


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

coz its a conspiracy:crazy:, the inquisition wouldnt get full power then, and in the end who has power over everything?


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

There's teeming tens of _trillions_ on Terra itself. Then there's the, what, one-million-and-dropping Imperial Worlds, with countless Hive Worlds that house 30 or 40 billion people per hive? Nah, the Emperor won't run out of psykers.

Also I'd love to see him die, and have a year long 'Second Age of Man' campaign, with the Emperor's triumphant return!


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> so why dont the stupid custode just put a bolt round thru his head is what I want to know?!


Because they don't know for sure what will happen if they do.
What if he doesn't just ressurect but is lost?
With so many lives in the balance you want to be SURE something doesn't go wrong.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i think the custodes probably dont kill Him because he's kinda like a fuse to let the power flow to the astronomican. if they take Him out then that safe warp travel ceases and imperium is open to real danger.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

hes the only one (now) that can fuel/help/control/whatever the astronomicon. he was supposed to be replaced by magnus, but we know why that didnt happen. Even Malcador turned to dust once the Emperor got back to get on the throne. While i think Col. Schafer is right, that would mean no more astronomicon. imperium would be massively fucked. If it did survive that trying time then im sure itd be worth it, but _if_ they survive.


----------



## spacedug93 (May 1, 2008)

I dont see why they dont just put him in statis because that worked fine for roboute guilliman or would that disrupt the astronomican or something?


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Emperor'sChild88 said:


> What is the Imperium going to do when they run out of psykers to keep him "alive"?


The number of psykers (as well as mutations in general) is actually rising. The Imperium doesn't need to worry about that.



Col. Schafer said:


> Star child man. The old man has to die sometime and when he does, people will stop calling me crazy.


Is the Star Child theory still part of the canon?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stasis means that putting him in there, nothing can move.

Stasis in reality is not complete stasis (I know stasis and reality, what the fuck?, but bear with me), but a massive slowing of time. To stop time, there has to be a start and an end.

There is no start and end in time, you can only bend it to usefullness, hence the time is slowed massively, seemingly that they cannot move. However, Guilliman slowly healing is a testament to that. He would be fully healed after a long long time, but because he's 'dead' he would decompose out of stasis.

However, the Emperor powers the Empyrean, and while he has massive healing rates, putting him in stasis would only slow it down, and in the end it is he who is the output for the light of the Astronomicom, or conducts the choir as it has been said.

Taking him away to put him in stasis would kinda ruin that effect.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> hes the only one (now) that can fuel/help/control/whatever the astronomicon. he was supposed to be replaced by magnus, but we know why that didnt happen. Even Malcador turned to dust once the Emperor got back to get on the throne. While i think Col. Schafer is right, that would mean no more astronomicon. imperium would be massively fucked. If it did survive that trying time then im sure itd be worth it, but _if_ they survive.


you got me thinking that maybe it wasnt the powering of the astronomican that killed malcador but maybe the power of the daemons attacking the webway door that the throne sits on. maybe he wasnt powerful enough to withstand the assault and only someone with the genes of the emperor ie magnus and the emperor could really hold them at bay. then this got me thinking that couldnt one of the sensei or even another primarch take the emperors place while he is reincarnated? surely one of the loyalist primarchs has some psyker in him to do the job for abit and seeing as they arent doing anything else they may as well do it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

My take on the whole thing is that all the sacrificial psykers fuel the Astronomicon, while the emperor focuses it. That's how he could move around the galaxy during the Crusade without it moving with him. So if he dies, there will still be an Astronomicon, but it will be erratic and unreliable.

As for the Golden Throne, it's completely seperate to the Astronomicon, being designed by the Emperor to help him keep the warp gate beneath it sealed.



> couldnt one of the sensei or even another primarch take the emperors place while he is reincarnated?


Whilst all the Primarchs were psykers to a degree, only Magnus came close to being as powerful as the Emperor. As for the Sensei, they tend to be executed on sight by the =][=.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Really heretical thought popped into my head. 

Is the Emperor _already_ dead? Is the whole Emperor thing just an invention by the High Lords and the Inquisition? I mean, no one actually gets to see the Emperor. There's no proof that he is still alive. A pilgrim that's lucky enough to reach the Imperial Palace doesn't come out, I don't think. The Imperium is told that the Emperor saved them, and that's what the Imperium gobbles up and believes. There's no pictures or YouTube videos of the Emperor. There's no proof that the Emperor is nonexistent, but there is no proof that he does, and there's a motive why they'd want to keep the "myth," so to speak, alive. 

The =][= is gonna kill me for that, I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

There is a picture of the Emperor in the Golden Throne. It's a life support machine. He is a decrepit vegetable, with an arm, the top of his skull, an eye, and I think some skin from his midriff missing. I think his nose rotted away entirely and if I recall his bottom jaw has come away. The picture also has a Companion watching over HIm.

-Edit

Ah, here we are; http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/2/28/Sanctum.jpg


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I would've thought the golden throne would be a bit more...well...gold.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah i agree, but i have seen a better pic but in black and white with the emperor sitting as normal on a throne but it might have been a fake.


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

look in the white dwarf 343 page 15 that is a good picture of the emperor!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

KellysGrenadier said:


> Also I'd love to see him die, and have a year long 'Second Age of Man' campaign, with the Emperor's triumphant return!


Dude, that's an awsome idea.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Void dragon said:


> look in the white dwarf 343 page 15 that is a good picture of the emperor!



is that the one were he looks like a mummy???


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

There was a really cool picture in (I think) the original RT book but he did look a bit like Mekon -sp- from Dan Dare.
I think that the Emperor is still on the Throne because it's just the way things are. He's been there for 10000 years and a huge galaxy spanning religion has sprung up based on his history and mythology, moving him now would be like going to Israel and moving the wailing wall or holy sepulchre, the height of sacrilege


----------



## MajorChaos (Oct 9, 2008)

*Well..*

My Friend i think that Russ will find the tree of life and then restore the emp. and on the way get warp powers but not be coruped, well i think russ will find it and get these powers as will just like the 13th company, so hence that means that chaos is going down and he is going to rally all hes childern and go into the eye of terror, then kill all the chaos and cleanse the Universe of all things wrong


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

go into eye of terror and live? the daemon gods would not allow it


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

let the 'crons close eye of terror first then go in:wink:


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

i read somewhere that if there is one person that had so much psycic power (prefferably nearly the same amountas the emperor) and the emperor did that thing he does to psykers then that person could revive him.

Magnus??


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> is that the one were he looks like a mummy???


Yes on that picture he looks like a mummy


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Kendares said:


> let the 'crons close eye of terror first then go in:wink:


Umm if the Necrons closed the Eye of Terror, how would you then go into it? It would you know, be closed at all.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

iv actually only ever seen 1 picture of the emperor and thats from the old rule book of him and horus (ie the heresy online bg) if any1s got any or has the links can u post em pwez? :biggrin: also what are yer thoughts on the 'Cypher (fallen dark angel who is supposedly good) tryin to re-pair and bring lion El'johnsons sword to the emperor so A. he can be forgiven B. he can kill the emperor so he can be reborn or Green. kills the emperor just for laughs and watchs the imperium cripple and implode by un-natural causes :biggrin: 
and thats my 1 cent :so_happy:


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

nah dude, the Emperor is taking a really really REALLY long...

...

BATTLE NAP! :biggrin:


----------

